# Bomber's FS/WTB Thread



## bomberboysk

*FS:*
*ALL PRICES ARE OBO, ALL REASONABLE OFFERS CONSIDERED*
Discounts for multiple items

*2x Delta TFB1212GHE 120x38mm 220CFM 4600rpm Fans* These fans haven't seen a ton of use, less than a month of continuous operation i would venture to say. Was going to use them on my radiator but never got around to doing that, and with college happening next year i won't be able to use them anyhow, and i am in need of money right now, so they have to go.
http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk241/bomberboysk/DSCN3168.jpg?t=1290806273
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de12tfexhisp.html
$30 plus shipping

*4x Delta 120x38mm 190CFM 4000RPM Fans* Again, these fans haven't seen an awful ton of use, they do have some dust on them from sitting on a shelf for a few months though, as they were going to be used in a project that never came to be. Two fans have Molex + RPM Connector, One fan has Molex + RPM Connector cut off, and one fan has a 3pin fan connector.
http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk241/bomberboysk/DSCN3523.jpg
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/delffb1212eh.html
$60 plus shipping

All six delta fans: $80 plus shipping.

*Sold*
Coolermaster UCP1100W NIB
EVGA GTS250 512mb
Powercolor HD4850 1GB NIB
Zalman ZM1000-HP Power Supply
Windows 7 Home Premium Upgrade
Windows Vista Ultimate Retail
Shin Etsu X23-7783D
Nintendo DS
Ipod Nano 1st Gen 1GB
Ipod Shuffle 2nd Gen Green
XFX GTX280 1GB GX-280N-ZDF9
EVGA 750i SLI FTW
EVGA 8800GTS 640MB 96 Shaders
D-Link WNA-2330 Wireless Rangebooster G adapter
Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 800W
XFX HD5770 1GB
Biostar HD5770


*Heatware*


----------



## 87dtna

What voltage does it run (and what is stock) ?


And also what kind of core and memory clocks can you get out of it for gaming?


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> What voltage does it run (and what is stock) ?
> 
> 
> And also what kind of core and memory clocks can you get out of it for gaming?


Don't quote me on stock, but stock is 1.15v i believe, and currently its running around 1.23/1.24ish, but it should be able to get up to 1.4v or so if you really want to push the volts.

Memory i havent really pushed, as i did not vmod the memory, i just keep it at the black edition clock of 1140(2280mhz), although awhile back it did run 1200mhz iirc without issue. Core doesnt like clocking much either, but the shaders seem pretty stable at around 2000mhz for gaming. I can put it under furmark in a few min and see what kinda clocks it will do though.


----------



## bomberboysk

So, i havent had too much of a chance to see what sort of gaming clocks i could get from it, because it would prolly take a days work to adjust voltages and such to see what i can get out of it. If anyone has offers go ahead and PM me.


----------



## 87dtna

How does one ''adjust'' the voltage?  Just looks like wires there, no dial or anything to '' turn it up''.  Forgive my ignorance, I've never volt modded a card before or even researched it.  If I had to guess, this mod just ''unlocks'' the voltage tweaker in like MSI afterburner or something?


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> How does one ''adjust'' the voltage?  Just looks like wires there, no dial or anything to '' turn it up''.  Forgive my ignorance, I've never volt modded a card before or even researched it.  If I had to guess, this mod just ''unlocks'' the voltage tweaker in like MSI afterburner or something?



That blue trimmer has a little gold knob that a screwdriver tip can fit into, as you turn it left the voltage increases and right it decreases(you are increasing or decreasing resistance between the FB pin of the pwm controller and the ground). Lowest it goes is around 1.24v or so, although if you really wanted to take it up there i have no doubts the card could reach 1.45v+(highest ive taken it was 1.35ish for some runs for forum warz). There is also a black wire with a bare tip that is hot glued down so you can use a multimeter to measure vgpu(one pin goes on that wire, the other to a ground of the card such as one of the heatsink screws or the rear i/o shield.


In brown is the trimmer, in red is the vgpu measuring point.

There are also mods to increase vmem, but overclocking the memory on this card isnt going to net a large amount of performance.


----------



## 87dtna

Ahhh, missed that little screw there.  I saw the vgpu measuring point though.

Man, if this was a single 6 pin gtx it'd be sold, but not sure if I want a 2x 6 pin card.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> Ahhh, missed that little screw there.  I saw the vgpu measuring point though.
> 
> Man, if this was a single 6 pin gtx it'd be sold, but not sure if I want a 2x 6 pin card.



Yeah, this is the old 65nm chip. Only reason i'm looking to see what i can get out of it is cause im trying to get my hands on two 9800gx2's with waterblocks on em(should be nice folders).


----------



## 87dtna

Ahh, I miss my old GX2 now.  Sold it to buy a 5770, which has turned into a rather large disappointment.  It doesn't take AA/AF very well at all, 4x/8x drops frames 20-30 FPS.  Not that 80 FPS isn't plenty playable, but my 8800gts 512mb with 8x/8x has about 5 FPS better than the 5770!   They both peg the max 125 fps when with no AA/AF though.
With the GX2 I could actually run 32x/32x if I wanted to because it could do 16x for each GPU. That card was so awesome.

So I was thinking, I could sli this gtx with my 8800gts 512mb, that would work right?  Since this is a 65nm.


----------



## bomberboysk

Not sure you could sli it with an 8800gts, as those are G92-400 core(not the true finalized G92 used in these cards), and the 9800gtx and above were straight G92 with added features like hybridpower(or whatever its called) and such. I can only confirm this will sli with a 9800gtx/9800gtx+/GTS250.


----------



## G25r8cer

Can I ask what ppd your getting with it?


----------



## bomberboysk

~6k according to fahmon.


----------



## G25r8cer

Ahh I think I might just try to pick up another 9600gso (cheap yet effective)


----------



## bomberboysk

Officially for sale now, $100 shipped or make me an offer(no trades, need cash).


----------



## bomberboysk

free gram of shin etsu with the gpu.

Note- Free shin etsu only if gpu is purchased at $100


----------



## lovely?

well, i could get a new one with warranty for $100, yours is used and heavily overclocked, probably a pretty short lifespan lol. ill give you $80 shipped


----------



## bomberboysk

lovely? said:


> well, i could get a new one with warranty for $100, yours is used and heavily overclocked, probably a pretty short lifespan lol. ill give you $80 shipped


Well, its not heavily overclocked(only had it up to around ~800core for a few days during forum warz,nonvoltmodded cards have done that pretty easily from what i've seen) but i'll consider $80 shipped(generally voltmodded cards go for more than similar used cards). I'll pm you in a couple days because i'm still waiting on my gtx285 to get here.


----------



## FATALiiTYz

lovely? said:


> well, i could get a new one with warranty for $100, yours is used and heavily overclocked, probably a pretty short lifespan lol. ill give you $80 shipped




Well an Evga 9800gtx (512mb) costs $135 shipped. Not to mention he has his volt modded and has XFX, along with 1gb of memory. Bomber also offers some of the best tech support around and you're dealing with one person (instead of a whole company) so dispatch times will be quicker. This is an excellent deal and if Bomber was located in AU I probably would've snatched it up pretty quickly. What are you on about ?


----------



## bomberboysk

Fatal1tyXx said:


> Well an Evga 9800gtx (512mb) costs $135 shipped. Not to mention he has his volt modded and has XFX, along with 1gb of memory. Bomber also offers some of the best tech support around and you're dealing with one person (instead of a whole company) so dispatch times will be quicker. This is an excellent deal and if Bomber was located in AU I probably would've snatched it up pretty quickly. What are you on about ?



Mine is a 512mb aswell


----------



## 87dtna

I would have bought it by now if it would SLI with my 8800gts 512mb....


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> I would have bought it by now if it would SLI with my 8800gts 512mb....



Yeah, nvidia has to be strange like that. Can sli this thing with a 9800gtx, gtx+, or GTS250, yet not the 8800gts.


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah I know, retarded.  
I just picked up a GTX275 co-op for an eye popping deal, so I'm really tapped out now.  $195 shipped


----------



## bomberboysk

yeah, I recently picked up a gtx285 insanely cheap($180).


----------



## 87dtna

Nice!

I picked up a gtx280 with no video for $80 shipped, should be able to bake it and get it working again.  I just got home and it was on my front porch, woot!


----------



## lovely?

jeremy442 said:


> Well an Evga 9800gtx (512mb) costs $135 shipped. Not to mention he has his volt modded and has XFX, along with 1gb of memory. Bomber also offers some of the best tech support around and you're dealing with one person (instead of a whole company) so dispatch times will be quicker. This is an excellent deal and if Bomber was located in AU I probably would've snatched it up pretty quickly. What are you on about ?



what im on about is the card should perform nice, but not THAT great. since cards are sold for nearly half their original price all the time, AND they have warranties, i made an offer that i considered fair. and who needs tech support? i know which one the pci-e slot is, and i know if a card is blown.

and here is a $100 brand new 9800gtx+, aka, gts 250 1gb: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127478


----------



## bomberboysk

Alright, got my 285 in the mail today, 9800gtx is available for immediate shipping


----------



## bomberboysk

Still for sale...


----------



## G25r8cer

Is the volt mod reversable? If so, would the warranty be in effect again?


----------



## just a noob

G25r8cer said:


> Is the volt mod reversable? If so, would the warranty be in effect again?



Yes it's reversible, but you need to have someone really good doing the vmod(no offense bomber) to make it look stock, for the warranty to be good


----------



## bomberboysk

just a noob said:


> Yes it's reversible, but you need to have someone really good doing the vmod(no offense bomber) to make it look stock, for the warranty to be good





G25r8cer said:


> Is the volt mod reversable? If so, would the warranty be in effect again?



This voltmod isnt really reversable other than cutting the wires, as stated in the original post i bumped a capicator due to using an iron i wasnt familiar with, so there is a ceramic SMT cap missing and a standard hole through cap with extended wires soldered in its place(0.1uf, same value/voltage as original). Warranty on this card is gone, i'll warrant it personally against DOA however.


----------



## bomberboysk

Price lowered, $85 shipped takes the 9800gtx, $70 shipped will take the DS.


----------



## bomberboysk

Services added


----------



## bomberboysk

80 shipped for 9800gtx,


----------



## bomberboysk

Free tube of arctic silver matrix(aka TIM consultants TC Grease 0098) if the 9800gtx sells today or tomorrow.


----------



## linkin

Not having much luck are you 

No one seems to be buying things lately


----------



## bomberboysk

9800gtx no longer for sale.


----------



## ScottALot

You should put my custom cable on here as an example!


----------



## bomberboysk

Items added



ScottALot said:


> You should put my custom cable on here as an example!


Give me some pics and i will, didn't think to take pics.


----------



## ScottALot

bomberboysk said:


> Items added
> 
> 
> Give me some pics and i will, didn't think to take pics.



No camera available, but when I get my hands on one, I'll be sure to.


----------



## mihir

would you ship the ipod shuffle to india


----------



## bomberboysk

mihir said:


> would you ship the ipod shuffle to india



I'd have to check the cost to ship, but yes.


----------



## mihir

please do that and tell me


----------



## bomberboysk

mihir said:


> please do that and tell me



First class would be an additional $2, however bear in mind there is no tracking or delivery confirmation services available with First class international and i cannot be held liable if the product doesn't arrive. For priority mail international it would be an extra $13, which can be insured.


----------



## ScottALot




----------



## bomberboysk

Added two 7200.12 drives for trade.

Lots more stuff incoming.

Added Photo Printer, Phone, Flight Controller, Print Adapter, Fans, And dell Axim.


----------



## bomberboysk

Still looking for trades on the HDD.


----------



## ScottALot

Are my pics alright?


----------



## bomberboysk

ScottALot said:


> Are my pics alright?



Yeah


----------



## bomberboysk

Thread updated


----------



## ganzey

hmm, i really want those fans. if some of my stuff sells ill buy them right away, unless you would be interested in a trade(like final fnatasy 7, starcraft, and a router)? idk, just throwin it out there


----------



## bomberboysk

ganzey said:


> hmm, i really want those fans. if some of my stuff sells ill buy them right away, unless you would be interested in a trade(like final fnatasy 7, starcraft, and a router)? idk, just throwin it out there



Not really interested in any trades, as i don't play either of those games, and i run a wired untangle box as a router.


----------



## bomberboysk

Deltas are gone.


----------



## bomberboysk

DS sold


----------



## bomberboysk

Ipod nano is gone


----------



## mihir

Check your PM


----------



## bomberboysk

GTX285 and GTX280 added.


----------



## bomberboysk

280 is gone


----------



## bomberboysk

WRT54G added.

For everything else...all reasonable offers are gonna be considered, i'd like this stuff as quickly as possible.


----------



## bomberboysk

9500A added


----------



## bomberboysk

Willing to take offers on anything...would love to clear some of this stuff out.


----------



## bomberboysk

285 price lowered, 8800gts added.


----------



## bomberboysk

750i SLI FTW added


----------



## blue957400

Question about the 8800gts....is it a stable card? I had my 8800gts 320mb go out on me and I really liked the way the card performed....i'd like your 8800gts but i'm worried that it wont work after a couple of months since you noted that you can't guarantee it...how long have you had it? Oh and one more thing..i tried to pm you about the motherboard but your inbox is full


----------



## bomberboysk

blue957400 said:


> Question about the 8800gts....is it a stable card? I had my 8800gts 320mb go out on me and I really liked the way the card performed....i'd like your 8800gts but i'm worried that it wont work after a couple of months since you noted that you can't guarantee it...how long have you had it? Oh and one more thing..i tried to pm you about the motherboard but your inbox is full



I'm saying i can't guarantee you will be stable gaming or such at 1700 shaders, i've had it for probably 4 months or so now, its folding at 1700 shaders and hasn't dropped a WU, 1700 shaders is quite an overclock on it (i believe somewhere around 1100 is stock). At stock clocks i will guarantee the card works 100% in games and such, and you should more than likely be successful when folding at 1700 shaders with it, i just can't guarantee it (YMMV for folding clocks).

Also, i cleared my PM's

750i and 8800GTS gone


----------



## chupacabra

Any chance of lowering the 285 to 150$ since it will be hard to RMA?


----------



## bomberboysk

$180 is already on the low side for a 285, so no.


----------



## chupacabra

asking cuz it said OBO, which is o best offer


----------



## bomberboysk

chupacabra said:


> asking cuz it said OBO, which is o best offer



Doesn't mean i'm going to consider lowball offers.

Also, stick to PM for price discussion as per the rules.


----------



## bomberboysk

Ice warrior added


----------



## linkin

Got any PSU's for sale by chance?


----------



## bomberboysk

Not currently


----------



## bomberboysk

price drop: $45 shipped for the ice warrior


----------



## bomberboysk

few things added


----------



## voyagerfan99

PM sent for PCMCIA wireless card.


----------



## bomberboysk

Wireless card sold to voyager.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Got the wireless card today. Posted positive feedback to your heatware  Thanks again!


----------



## bomberboysk

Heat returned, and thanks


----------



## bomberboysk

Cisco flash added, will be listing my 800W silent pro gold next Tuesday when my "new" unit comes(the SPG has no warranty/warranty seal broken, one set of the +2 pins for the 6+2 pin PCIE connector has been sleeved, and the wires have been separated from each other on the last SATA connector on one of the modulars, i'll post pics of these when i post it for sale, but i'll be giving a decent deal on it due to these little foibles ).


----------



## ganzey

just lettin ya know these pics dont work



> Lapped Zalman 9500A $35 Shipped, AMD Mounting only
> http://s282.photobucket.com/albums/k...e/DSCN3299.jpg
> http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/k...e/DSCN3300.jpg
> 
> Cisco 32MB 16mb x2 (16-1465-01) Flash memory -- 3rd party (SMART branded), pulled from a working 3660 that was upgraded to 64MB -- $15 Shipped
> http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/k...g?t=1292441756
> 
> Deep Cool Ice Warrior $45 Shipped --Less than 24hours of use, great heatsink with higher cfm fans, silent with included fan. Comes with fan clips for two fans.
> http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/k...g?t=1292442389


----------



## bomberboysk

Fixed


----------



## bomberboysk

Silent pro gold added


----------



## bomberboysk

Price drop, $110 for the silent pro gold.


----------



## bomberboysk

Price drop, $105 for the silent pro gold and $30 for the zalman.


----------



## bomberboysk

Prices lowered


----------



## bomberboysk

More fans added, prices lowered.


----------



## bomberboysk

$95 shipped on the silent pro gold.


----------



## bomberboysk

Silent pro gold sold


----------



## Benny Boy

Looking for AM3 heatsink that exhaust to the top of the case. The 9500A doesn't look like it will, but, is it available?
One place says it fits am3, and another doesnt list it.


----------



## mihir

He Gary,
If I am not wrong then you used to have a 9800GTX+ then you switched to the GTX285.Do you have the 9800GTX+ on sale or would you be willing to sell it??
(Also can it be sli'ed with the GTS 250??)


----------



## bomberboysk

GTX 285 added

Also, before the 285 i did have a 9800gtx(non plus) black edition, which when i went to RMA through XFX came back as a GTX 280, which i folded on for a few months then ended up selling.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Nice zip tie job on the Radeon


----------



## bomberboysk

Yeah the shroud came sorta damaged Gotta pick up a new heatsink for it but that works until then.


----------



## bomberboysk

Prices lowered


----------



## bomberboysk

Still have delta's for sale, lowered prices on them.


----------

